# Up and coming Crypt collector.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi this is more of a list of what i have more than anything else.

I have-
1 CRYPTOCORYNE PONTEDERIIFOLIA
4 or 5 of what i belive to be CRYPTOCORYNE UNDULATA
5++ Cryptocoryne Affinis. One of my favorits.
1 VERY touchy Cryptocoryne spiralis has jsut gotten a slight red to it after a year of having it.
1 Cryptocoryne crispulata var. balansae 


Here are the ones on my to get list. In order from most wanted to least wanted but still wanted.

CRYPTOCORYNE WENDTII 'GREEN GECKO' ( Diying to get one of these)
CRYPTOCORYNE x willisii "Lucens"
Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Cryptocoryne parva


So right now i have all but the affnis growing in either a 29 or 10 gallon high light with Co2 tank with flourite in the ten gallon. The affnis is in my 5.5 gallon invert tank @1 wpg. This tank does not get Co2 or any kind of ferts at all except for what the shrimp or snails produce. The affins seems to love this tank because it has exploded in this tank.

Oh before i for get i am trying out the UNDULATA in a pot with soil and flourite as a cap. I will see how this goes.

So are there any tips or tricks i should know?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

you should look into doing an emmersed setup if you want to grow crypts exclusively


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nonsense, they do just fine submersed and will generally grow larger than when emersed.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yes but you get no flowers in submersed conditions, which is why many people get into exclusively growing crypts, for their spathes/flowers


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, there are a lot of crypts which will flower submersed; some will even open their spathes underwater. Depending on the species, it would be good to have both, emersed and submersed, growing spaces.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I grow emersed because my primary interest is in seeing how well species survive in wet terrestrial conditions. In addition I am an aroid lover and hope that emersed culture will be more conducive to flowering.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

will5 said:


> Hi this is more of a list of what i have more than anything else.
> 
> I have-
> 1 CRYPTOCORYNE PONTEDERIIFOLIA
> ...


That is an impressive list of crypts. Do you have any suggestions on keeping healthy Cryptocoryne crispulata v. balansae and C. pontederiifolia? I just ordered some of each.

I have C. pygmaea and C. willisii and have ordered more of each. The former is doing well for me as a foreground plant in my 30 gallon tank.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

gheitman said:


> That is an impressive list of crypts. Do you have any suggestions on keeping healthy Cryptocoryne crispulata v. balansae and C. pontederiifolia? I just ordered some of each.
> 
> I have C. pygmaea and C. willisii and have ordered more of each. The former is doing well for me as a foreground plant in my 30 gallon tank.


The balansae is not growing as good as it should, so i think that i am doing something wrong with it. the pontederiifolia is growing steady, but not great. So i really don't have much to add as far as growing.


----------

